# Used scroll saw prices



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Just curious about the value of a Hegner multi cut 2 scroll saw. I've found one and don't have much info on it right now. It looks like it is in fair shape. It's been painted red and not to bad of paint job and comes with a pretty good homemade stand. Owner says it vibrates about the way you would expect it to, but I've never owned one so I don't know what to expect. He says the noise it makes is about what you would expect, so I'm at a loss as what to expect. The price is 325.00 and he says come and look and we'll talk price. Is it worth the money? I know this is a hard question but I need a little help not kownin anything about a hegner saw.
Gerald


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought a used Hegner a few years ago and am very happy with it. You did not say what size it is. Also the date it was made should be on a label on the saw.

It is very easy to get information and parts for the Hegner Scroll Saws and they are one of the best made.

The Hegner saws are made with red paint. You should make a visit to the advanced machinery website where you can find the price of new saws. The are around $1500 new.

I paid $300 for my Hegner a couple of years ago and it is an 18" saw, made in 1996 and I love it. If it is in good shape, it is worth the price or a little less depending about how old.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Hegner is generally considered the Cadillac of scroll saws, the one you found is at least worth a look.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

It's and older saw, I'd say in the 92's and don't know the size about 18 inches from what I can tell by a very bad picture. I was more worried about vibration and noise than anything else. In other words would it be better to buy a new 788 dewalt or a saw like the used hegner. Thanks for the replies
Gerald


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

That depends on the Hegner. I would not make a decision without looking at it.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

+1 w/Pauldoug. If its got a racket in it, and a vibration too? What's your gut tell ya, neighbor? Were it me, I'd be doin' some online research, get a phone number to talk the Hegner folks, & get their thoughts, after all, they built the saw. But a supposed "Cadillac of scroll saws" sitting on a homemade stand, with a vibration & racket? Were it me, I'd back away from this one. What little I know about the Hegner saws, they are over priced, & a far cry from the Cadillac of scroll saws, but, the last I knew, I'm still entitled to my opinion. Myself, I own a 20" VS RBI Hawk. I wouldn't trade it for any other saw on the market! It's quiet, runs smooth, blade change is faster & easier than any saw I own. Take a look at the Hawk line. You can get nice used saw for a reasonable price on CL, or eBay, & the folks at Hawk will more than gladly answer any research questions you have before you buy. Just my .02/worth. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Hegner is far and away a,better,longer lasting,saw than the DeWalt. I have had both. I bought a 1986 model Hegner for $600 a few years ago and it runs like a champ. Parts are still available for it. Hegner saws require a heavy duty stand bolted to the floor to run the smoothest.


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I purchased a Hegner a couple of years ago on CL and mine runs like a champ. I did quite a bit of research and found the two units that seem to be in highest demand were the Hegner and Hawk. I almost purchased the Hawk but the Hegner I found had all the accessories and was little used for $400. There seems to be more Hawks on the used market than Hegners in my area.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Gerald, did you go for the Hegner?


----------

